# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Bestellen in Amerika (Das ewige Thema...)

## LePierre

aaalso, das ewige thema, bestellen in amerika...

es geht um einen Bikerahmen.

dass ich den bezahlen muss ist mir klar aber welche prozentsaetze bekommt der zoll dann noch ?

meine meinung ist:

19% vom kaufpreis UND dem versand zusammen
7% weils ein rahmen ist. 

stimmen die angaben so? 

kann mir jemand eine angabe geben der schon bei den amis biketeile bestellt hat? ich hab immern ur klamotten und andere teile bestellt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bastard13

hey... sind ca . 30% die du draufzahlst falls es der zoll in die hände bekommt aber so kurz vor weihnachten und von einer firma gekauft bekommen die das zwischen die finger auf jedenfall !!!!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

die werte hat der batman mal abgearbeitet

steht alles HIER!!!

----------


## LePierre

30 % ist ja wahnsinn.

also ich recherchiere schon den ganzen abend jetzt, meine infos sehen nun wie folgt aus:

19% des kaufpreises UND des versandes ( bei 900 euro warenwert und 100 euro versand also 1000 euro mit 19% versteuert, also 190 euro )

diese 19% sind die Ust ( oder auch Mwst )
darauf kommt die fiktive Steuer die bei bike*teilen* 4,7 prozent betraegt.

beispielrechnung:

900 warenwert
100 versand
-------------
davon 4,7% sind 47 euro
davon 19% Ust sind 190 euro

macht unterm strich eine zuzahlung von 237 die beim zoll entrichtet werden muessen.

sind meine angaben korrekt bzw auf dem neusten stand?




> die werte hat der batman mal abgearbeitet
> 
> steht alles HIER!!!


aaah alles klar, also hab ich doch recht! dieses DH-ranger forum oder wie der kram heisst weiss alle antworten auf meine fragen, ich glaube ich schau hier oefters mal vorbei  :Wink:

----------


## Bastard13

Bei mir wird immer unterschiedlich verzollt ; also 19% ist ja klar aber bei uhren und klamotten gibts ein unterschied und wird anders besteurt!!! So wars bei  mir !!! Der zoll will immer wissen aus welchem material das ist und besteuert dananch !!

----------


## LePierre

> Bei mir wird immer unterschiedlich verzollt ; also 19% ist ja klar aber bei uhren und klamotten gibts ein unterschied und wird anders besteurt!!! So wars bei  mir !!! Der zoll will immer wissen aus welchem material das ist und besteuert dananch !!


ja das sind bei fahrradrahmen und zugehoerigen teilen halt die fiktiven 4,7%

der fiktive wert wird aus dem taric-code bemessen...

----------


## Bastard13

Ach so:: Ja dann stimmt deine rechnung eigentlich !!! Aber kannst einfach mal bei deiner zollstelle nachfragen und denen das schildern dann sagen sie es dir auch !

----------


## LePierre

habs ja jetzt rausgefunden, aber danke.

haette ich den post vom batman vorher gefunden haett ich mir das ganze rumgetippe in den datenbaenken undso sparen koennen. aber warum einfach wenns auch stunden dauern kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

in einer ruhigen minute könnte man mal ein skript bauen das per auswahlmenü den gesamtpreis ausrechnet...

sowas würde vieles einfacher machen, ich frag mich warum google sowas noch nicht hat. 


vom prinzip braucht man ja nur jeden aktuellen ausfuhr/einfuhr steuersatz jedes landes als datenbank.

----------


## grisch

ich glaub ich habs auch schon paar mal erklärt, tu's aber gerne nochmal!

Die EINFUHRABGABEN setzen sich aus 2 unterschiedlichen Kostensätzen (%-Sätzen) zusammen:

1) Zollsatz (unterscheidet sich von Ware zu Ware) zB. 4,7% Fahrradrahmen (AT)
2) Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (ist immer gleich hoch; 19% in Deutschland und 20% in Österreich) 

Als Basis dient aber immer nur der Warenwert (Versandkosten haben damit nichts zu tun, werden nicht in diese Berechnung mit aufgenommen).
Diese Abgaben muss man ja dem STAAT schenken!

zB. Rahmen kostet in USA umgerechnet € 1000,00 (exkl. Versandkosten) = € 247,00 Einfuhrabgaben in AT

zu beachten: die Einfuhrabfertigung muss auch von einem Unternehmen (Spedition, Post, Kurrierdienst) durchgeführt werden, die wiederum verrechnen dafür meist auch einen Abfertigungssatz (ca. € 30 - 50)!

----------


## Shenyang

> iAls Basis dient aber immer nur der Warenwert (Versandkosten haben damit nichts zu tun, werden nicht in diese Berechnung mit aufgenommen).


Kann ich so für Österreich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir wurden auch die Versandkosten im gleichen Maße wie die Biketeile verzollt und versteuert!

Ach so ... und ein Komplettbike hat glaub ich 13% Zoll ... Teile 4,7% ... und wenns mich nicht irrt gibts auf bikesachen "Made in China", auch wenn sie aus den USA kommen noch an Strafzoll.

----------


## grisch

> Kann ich so für Österreich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir wurden auch die Versandkosten im gleichen Maße wie die Biketeile verzollt und versteuert!
> 
> Ach so ... und ein Komplettbike hat glaub ich 13% Zoll ... Teile 4,7% ... und wenns mich nicht irrt gibts auf bikesachen "Made in China", auch wenn sie aus den USA kommen noch an Strafzoll.


dann ist was schief gelaufen; denn bei den Einfuhrabgaben geht es ja lediglich darum, dass Waren abgefertigt werden; keine ahnung, den fall müsste man sich genauer ansehen, könnte zb sein, dass die versandkosten im preis inkludiert auf der rechnung aufschienen und somit einfach diese rechnung für die abfertigung verwendet wurde! darum lass ich mir versandkosten immer gesondert ausweisen!

----------


## cliomare

Das Thema interessiert mich auch. 

Bekommt der Zoll eigentlich jedes Paket in die Hände? Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?

Und wie schaut es aus wenn etwas als Geschenk deklariert ist? Auf Geschenke muss man doch keine Abgaben zahlen?
Also wenn man das Zeug zB von einer Privatperson nach A weiterschicken lässt und keine Rechnung dabei ist?

Grüße!

----------


## Red

> Als Basis dient aber immer nur der Warenwert (Versandkosten haben damit nichts zu tun, werden nicht in diese Berechnung mit aufgenommen).

 Falsch.
sh. www.zoll.de/faq/postverkehr/p...dex.html#post2

----------


## Loki

> Das Thema interessiert mich auch. 
> 
> Bekommt der Zoll eigentlich jedes Paket in die Hände? Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?
> 
> Und wie schaut es aus wenn etwas als Geschenk deklariert ist? Auf Geschenke muss man doch keine Abgaben zahlen?
> Also wenn man das Zeug zB von einer Privatperson nach A weiterschicken lässt und keine Rechnung dabei ist?
> 
> Grüße!


würde ich aus gegebenen anlass auch interessieren, da ein kumpel von mir bald nach amiland reist und mir einiges rüberschicken wollte.

----------


## LePierre

keine chance!  :Big Grin:  also bei mir sind auch mal pakete durchgerutscht, trotz hohem warenwert! wohl mehr zufall.

----------


## cliomare

> keine chance!  also bei mir sind auch mal pakete durchgerutscht, trotz hohem warenwert! wohl mehr zufall.



Und weiß jemand wie es mit "Weihnachtsgeschenken" ausschaut? Sind die abgabenpflichtig?
Schließlich kommt ja jetzt Weihnachten und meine Bekannten in den USA würden mir so gerne einen CCDB Dämpfer schenken  :Wink: 

Bzw. wie schauts mit "gebrauchtem" Material aus? Also wenn der Dämpfer nicht mehr OVP ist und schon etwas im Schlamm eingelegt wurde vorm umverpacken? 
Wie berechnen sich die Abgaben bei Gebrauchtmaterial? Theoretisch kann der eigentliche Kauf ja von wem durchgeführt werden, der in den USA lebt und der verkauft mir dann das "gebrauchte" Teil für wenig Geld weiter. Zahl ich dann Zoll auf den Verkaufspreis des "gebrauchten" Teils?

----------


## Sansibar

Zoll muss auch auf gebrauchte Waren bzw. Geschenke bezahlt werden. Ist keine Rechnung dabei, wird bei Privatsendungend der Wert vom Zoll geschätzt oder du mußt ihnen den Wert bekannt geben. Die Lieferkosten bis zur EU-Außengrenze und der Warenwert werden zur Berechnung des Zolls herangezogen.

----------


## cliomare

> Zoll muss auch auf gebrauchte Waren bzw. Geschenke bezahlt werden. Ist keine Rechnung dabei, wird bei Privatsendungend der Wert vom Zoll geschätzt oder du mußt ihnen den Wert bekannt geben. Die Lieferkosten bis zur EU-Außengrenze und der Warenwert werden zur Berechnung des Zolls herangezogen.


Und wie wird der Zoll auf Gebrauchtteile berechnet?
Also nehmen wir das Beispiel des "gebrauchten" Dämpfers? Wird der Zoll auf den Neupreis berechnet oder reichts, wenn jemand eine private "Rechnung" beilegt und dann wird der Wert der auf der privaten Rechnung steht genommen? Also zB Ware kostet neu 500€ und jemand verkauft sie mir für 100€ weiter?

----------


## stephan-

> und jemand verkauft sie mir für 100€ weiter?


Dann dürfte der Warenwert der Sendung unter dem Freibetrag (heißt das so?) liegen und geht somit als Geschenk durch, wenn es als Geschenk deklariert wurde.
Ich glaube der Wert liegt irgendwo um die 250€ herum.
Gebrauchter CCDB Dämpfer für 250€ (eben kurz unterhalb der Grenze, musst du mal nachschauen wo die liegt) wäre als mMn gar nicht so realitätsfern.

----------


## Loki

was mir dann wieder sagt, das des system beschissen werden will!

----------


## noco

> was mir dann wieder sagt, das des system beschissen werden will!


Nein - gerade nicht!
Deswegen wehrt es sich mit immer mehr Bürokratie, Kontrollen und jeden Tag mehr Gesetzen.
Weil es die Mentalität der Menschen ist, wo es nur irgend geht zu bescheissen und schlauer als der andere zu sein. 

Bin ansonsten alles andere als ein Verfechter unseres "Systems" - inzwischen allerdings ziemlich angepasst, geb ich ja zu!  :Redface: 

Gruss,
Bernd

----------


## LePierre

> Dann dürfte der Warenwert der Sendung unter dem Freibetrag (heißt das so?) liegen und geht somit als Geschenk durch, wenn es als Geschenk deklariert wurde.
> Ich glaube der Wert liegt irgendwo um die 250€ herum.
> Gebrauchter CCDB Dämpfer für 250€ (eben kurz unterhalb der Grenze, musst du mal nachschauen wo die liegt) wäre als mMn gar nicht so realitätsfern.


wenn dem zoll das unglaubwuerdig erscheint, dann recherchieren die, bzw du musst ihnen einen beweis vorlegen ( ueberweisung, offizielle rechnung, ebay seite blabla...)

ansonsten "schaetzen" die nicht sondern gehen einmal auf google, und das ist nichtmal n scherz.

----------


## stephan-

> ansonsten "schaetzen" die nicht sondern gehen einmal auf google, und das ist nichtmal n scherz.



Und? Letztens war ein CCDB für 250€ im Bikemarkt, die Zahl ist also nicht unrealistisch  :Wink:

----------


## LePierre

> Und? Letztens war ein CCDB für 250€ im Bikemarkt, die Zahl ist also nicht unrealistisch


naja so oder so. wenn denen vom zoll das spanisch vorkommt recherchieren die das. und wenn keine rechnung vorhanden oder aehnliches dann nuetzt das alles nichts  :Wink:

----------


## cliomare

[QUOTE=LePierre;711287und wenn keine rechnung vorhanden oder aehnliches dann nuetzt das alles nichts  :Wink: [/QUOTE]

gelöscht da illegal und nicht erfolgversprechend

Batman

----------


## BATMAN

Grenze Versand:
Grenze liegt bei 150 € und gilt nur für Zoll nicht für EUSt.
Grenze für EUSt ist blaub bei 22 €[QUOTE]

Grenze wenn selber eingeführt (als aus Urlaub mitgebracht) liegt höher
www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post...and/index.html

----------


## cliomare

Freigrenze bei Flugreisen 430€! 
Ja dann ist das eh alles kein Problem. Dämpfer kostet regulär beim momentanen Dollarstand 437€. Noch ein paar % Rabatt und man kann den legal abgabenfrei einführen  :Smile:

----------


## DaFlo

Morgen zusammen,
krame das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung hervor - allerdings mit Fokus auf den Versand aus den USA. Mit welchem Anbieter sende ich gut und kostengünstig einen Rahmen aus den USA nach Deutschland? Hatte schon mal USPS gelesen, habt ihr gute Alternativen, oder ist dies schon die beste Wahl?
Danke schon einmal!

----------


## vladisman

jaja,.....das leidige "aus den usa einführen"...

berleg schon drei tag lang mir ein m9 komplettbike um 3750 euros anzuschaffen. :Cool:  
der händler dort wrds sogar komplett zerlegen so das es wirklich nur mehr ne kleine schachtel is, bzw mehrere. 


zeitenweise haben die drüben preise wo man sich als europäer echt verarscht vorkommt.

so long... :Mr. Blue: 

mfg


ps: sammelbestellungen werden ab sofort entgegengenommen :Twisted: 

und bezüglich versand kann ich ups bzw fedex empfehlen.
noch nie was verloren gegangen, noch nie was beschädigt gwesen.

----------


## Red

Anleitungen zum Zollbetrug und zur Steuerhinterziehung haben hier nichts zu suchen.

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ich habe mir vor 14 Tagen eine Kleinigkeit bestellt in USA.... weit unterhalb der Zollgrenze und von der Größe her reichte ein Brief.


Per Pay Pal bezahlt kam der Brief 5 Tage danach an, alles einwandfrei.


Bei zollpflichtigen Bestellungen bitte genau überlegen ob es sich rentiert. Zoll bezahlt man auf den Warenwert UND Versandkosten. Ausserdem wird der Zollprozentsatz oft für die ganze Sendung anhand des Maximalwerts eines Artikels festgelegt und dann kanns richtig ins Auge gehen.

----------

